# Flash



## Sparklling (8 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Je vient tout juste de m'acheter un iPad 2 et je voudrait savoir si il y'aurai pas un équivalent de flash player ? 


Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Le Mascou (8 Février 2012)

Hello,

Si ton iPad est jailbreaké, tu peux utiliser "Frash". 

Autrement, diriges toi vers l'App Store et télécharge l'apps "Skyfire Web Browser for iPad" (http://itunes.apple.com/be/app/skyfire-web-browser-for-ipad/id409153623?mt=8), cela te permettra de lire tes vidéos flash


----------



## pitch51 (9 Février 2012)

Je te conseil d'utiliser l'application iSwifter disponible gratuitement sur l'appstore. En achetant simplement flash web browser qui coûte 3,99 c'est un achat in-app qui ne coûte pas très chère pour l'utilité que j'en ai. 

Demande moi si tu as des sites que tu veux tester spécifiquement. Je les testerai si tu veux. 

Bien cordialement. 

Pitch51


----------

